# Inexpensive 12V Power Supply DIY - Car Audio in Your Home



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

_First off, let me begin by saying this is NOT a replacement for a high quality power supply for testing large amplifiers or using on a daily basis. It is, however, an inexpensive project and gives you the convenience of powering different types of 12V items from car audio head units to smaller amplifiers from a 110 or 220V source. NOTE: I will not be responsible for anyone who follows my project and starts a fire in their home...these power supplies are not designed for long term, heavy loads. You have been warned!_ :deal:



Here's a little tutorial video I took a couple of years ago when I ran across an inexpensive PC Server power supply and found it had 53A 12V rails. Many people have done videos on YouTube showing the smaller desktop versions of power supplies and how to use them for powering car audio gear. The benefit to using a server power supply is they are designed for continuous 24/7 use and are built much better than the standard PC power supplies.

That said, this particular power supply, the Delta DPS-1300BB puts out 12.4V and this is NOT enough to keep a 12V battery charged. I have people ask all the time if you can use a battery with this project and unless you are an electrical engineer and know how to use diodes and voltage regulators, I'd say no go on the battery for this project.

*Here's what I used for the project:*

*Delta DPS-1300BB* Server Power Supply - $20-35 on eBay
*12" Plastic Toolbox* from Harbor Freight - $5
4GA to 8GA *distribution blocks* (x2) - $15 from Amazon
10-12GA *OFC Power Wire* - 8ft - $5
10-12GA *spade connectors* - $5
Optional - 12V digital gauge - $20-80 depending on brand
Tools required: Crimping tool, wire stripper, soldering iron, solder, drill, bits, Dremel, time and patience

Here is the video showing the process. It is 17 minutes long, sorry, but I wanted to show as many of the steps as possible. Again, this is not a replacement for a high quality Astron / Audio Authority / etc. power supply designed for car audio, but it works great for testing functionality or using small amps or other 12V gear.



Watch on YouTube in 1080P

or embedded below:










_I'm working on another project with a Dell PowerEdge 6650 server power supply which supplies over 100A and can be modified to adjust to 14V. The RC guys are using these to charge their Lithium batteries. Do a Google search for that power supply and RC Groups and you'll find a lot of info out there._






---


----------



## crxsir121 (Oct 18, 2006)

Built one of these power supplies today. Wow!!! It has some major balls!!! Cranked the amp all the way and no clipping or distortion!!! Thank you BigDWiz for the How-To Vid BTW if anyone wants to build one of these power supplies, I have a extra one. I bought two thinking one would not be enough. I was wrong!!!Lols!!! I'll include a new power cord which I bought separate as these power supplies don't come with them. Will also include the jumper installed and ready to go. Shoot me a pm Selling cheap...


----------



## HarryGandhi (Jan 19, 2018)

crxsir121 said:


> Built one of these power supplies today. Wow!!! It has some major balls!!! Cranked the amp all the way and no clipping or distortion!!! Thank you BigDWiz for the How-To Vid BTW if anyone wants to build one of these power supplies, I have a extra one. I bought two thinking one would not be enough. I was wrong!!!Lols!!! I'll include a new power cord which I bought separate as these power supplies don't come with them. Will also include the jumper installed and ready to go. Shoot me a pm Selling cheap...


totally agree with you


----------

